# Venison Ground Jerky( Bloody Mary)



## Winterrider (Oct 27, 2020)

5# ground venison






Waltons Excalibur Bloody Mary Jerky all mixed up with #1 cure and rolled out in gallon zip lock bags. Into fridge overnight.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Cut open Ziploc and laid out on Amazen Mats on racks.





  Got the Auber PID on the MES 40  set at 200° with tray of cherry dust waiting to go on.





200° for 1 hr, no smoke. 
Dropped temp to 180° and put cherry dust in mailbox and let it roll.
Couple hrs in, rotated top and bottom shelves. 
6 hrs in was to my liking, pulled and let cool.
Cut, then vacuum sealed.





Turned out pretty good. 
Definitely has some heat to it . . .


----------



## sandyut (Oct 27, 2020)

couple over my faves!  Venison and jerky.  Love it!  I dont hunt and I moved away from my bro who hooked me up with it all the time.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks great . I've heard good things about that mix . Venison makes the best jerky.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2020)

Looks great.  I dont think I have seen it rolled out and cut like that.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 27, 2020)

Straight venison?
Whitey or Muley?


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 27, 2020)

So, the ground and cured meat from the zipper bags is smoked and then sliced?  Unlike a jerky gun that makes strips.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2020)

I do love venison jerky.  Looks great.
Gary


----------



## tallbm (Oct 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> 5# ground venison
> View attachment 468444
> 
> Waltons Excalibur Bloody Mary Jerky all mixed up with #1 cure and rolled out in gallon zip lock bags. Into fridge overnight.
> ...



That looks great!

I have gone over to the dark side of rolling out the ground jerky instead of using a gun, its so much simpler and faster.  However, I have been too chicken to just smoke the whole sheet and cut after but now that I see how well yours came out I think I'll give it a shot.

 I had been rolling it out and putting it on the qmats then taking a butter knife and separating into sticks but any of the meat that kinda trailed behind became these jagged point and stabby pieces that were not so friendly on the inside of the mouth hahaha.  I am going to try your method next time :)

I have 10 pounds of 100% pure ground venison calling my name to do jerky this way once i can get some spare time to make it happen !!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2020)

sandyut said:


> couple over my faves!  Venison and jerky.  Love it!  I dont hunt and I moved away from my bro who hooked me up with it all the time.



We do snack around on it all the time ,hunting, fishing,. etc. Thanks for the like.


chopsaw said:


> Looks great . I've heard good things about that mix . Venison makes the best jerky.


I agree with the venison jerky being #1. Thank you for the like.


pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  I dont think I have seen it rolled out and cut like that.


It does work pretty good. About 1# of meat is about all you can do in each bag or gets too thick. A little easier than the Jerky Canon.


Fueling Around said:


> Straight venison?
> Whitey or Muley?


Straight whitetail. Have another 10# of last season's do do yet.
Appreciate the like!


thirdeye said:


> So, the ground and cured meat from the zipper bags is smoked and then sliced?  Unlike a jerky gun that makes strips.


Yes, it stiffens up pretty good overnight. Cut top off bag, place mat over meat and give it a flip. Comes off baggy clean. Smoke as whole sheet. Ends tend to roll up a little bit when cooking, maybe wouldn't if sheets were flipped halfway through.


GaryHibbert said:


> I do love venison jerky.  Looks great.
> Gary


Thanks Gary, and for the like.



tallbm said:


> I am going to try your method next time :)


Give it a try, not a fan of the sharp edges on jerky either.
As stated above, about 1#/bag is about max per bag. I tried pizza cutter, didn't work the best so used meat shears to cut.



 kruizer
 , very much appreciate the like.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 28, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I tried pizza cutter, didn't work the best so used meat shears to cut.


I was just going to recommend a wheeled pizza cutter , but I cut mine in the raw state . Before smoking . I do most of mine whole muscle though .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks Great, Rider!!
I'm not big on Jerky, but yours look mighty Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice
Great idea.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Rider!!
> I'm not big on Jerky, but yours look mighty Tasty!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, appreciate that and the like.


HalfSmoked said:


> Nice
> Great idea.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren, works good for uniformity.



 JLeonard
 , thank you for the like.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 28, 2020)

Freezer clean out in anticipation of a successful hunt?
Got a haunch (roast) that I will try curing.
I've got a few pounds of ground to process into ?.
I will try a batch of jerky.  Never been fond of the gun method.  Reminded me of the jerky treats one feeds your dog. Not that I tasted, but the shoe leather texture.
Your sheet method is innovative.


----------



## jjpiv33 (Nov 9, 2020)

When you roll it out, how thick was it, and whats it sitting on , on those racks? some sort of screen material?


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 20, 2020)

jjpiv33 said:


> When you roll it out, how thick was it, and whats it sitting on , on those racks? some sort of screen material?





 jjpiv33
 , sorry didn't get you a reply. I didn't get back to this thread.
I put 1# in each bag. Rolled out it is approx. 1/8" thick. It is placed on the amazen mats. I think it would get too thick if much more.





						Q-MATZ – Nonstick Grill Mats - A-MAZE-N
					






					amazenproducts.com


----------

